# Chinese Carbon Vendor List



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thought I would put together a list of vendors that sell carbon frames, wheels, and other parts. Take note that many of there Chinese companies are trading companies that sell some of the same products under different names.



1、http://www.XmCarbonSpeed.com/
2、http://www.acebike.com
3、http://www.xmiplay.com
4、www.carbonal.cn
5、www.lightbicycle.com
6、www.flyxii.com
7、www.carbonality.com
8、www.hongfu-bikes.com
9、www.dengfubikes.com
10、http://carbonbicycle.cc
11、www.carbonbike.com
12、http://www.ltbikes.com
13、http://www.gotobike.com.cn
14、http://www.yoeleo.com/
15、www.honsenbikes.com
16、http://www.nextie-bike.com/
17、http://www.x-goods.com/


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

cxwrench might be out for a bathroom break or beer run (not my turn) so in his absence I will just politely point out that this may already be covered in some of the existing sub forums. There might even be stickies.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Delete this crap. There's already sections for this worthless, dangerous garbage. Not cool.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> Delete this crap. There's already sections for this worthless, dangerous garbage. Not cool.


Ya it's only a legit product when an American company stamps their name on a Chinese made product..


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Aadub said:


> Ya it's only a legit product when an American company stamps their name on a Chinese made product..


You have no clue. Go join the OP. 


Seriously, you can't be that stupid.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> You have no clue. Go join the OP.
> 
> 
> Seriously, you can't be that stupid.


 
I've got a set of wheels from one of the vendors on the list. I'd put them up against any american branded asian rim. So yes I guess I'm that stupid.

And who do you think you are telling people what they can and can't post, name calling, etc? You can give your .02 without being a dick


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Aadub said:


> I've got a set of wheels from one of the vendors on the list. I'd put them up against any american branded asian rim. So yes I guess I'm that stupid.
> 
> And who do you think you are telling people what they can and can't post, name calling, etc? You can give your .02 without being a dick


There is a specific section for the 'Chinese' stuff. It's not hard to figure out how this forum works. Since there is little to no moderation on this site I sometimes take it upon myself to 'help out' some. 

The wheels you have most likely have not been developed w/ anywhere near the level of R&D and engineering that big name brands provide. You can read about the problems people have had w/ all different types of inexpensive chinese frames and components. The fact that you've had no problems (yet) does not necessarily make you a smart guy. 

As far as me being a dick, sure...I am all the time. But I'm still here.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

In an unrelated incident team sky had 3 carbon rims catastrophically fail in a TT yesterday..

Shimano undertaking investigation into Team Sky wheel failures at Tirreno-Adriatico | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Aadub said:


> In an unrelated incident team sky had 3 carbon rims catastrophically fail in a TT yesterday..
> 
> Shimano undertaking investigation into Team Sky wheel failures at Tirreno-Adriatico | Cyclingnews.com


Your Chinese tubular wheels will do that, too, if you fail to glue them properly.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Marc said:


> Your Chinese tubular wheels will do that, too, if you fail to glue them properly.


These were experimental 3 spoke wheels installed in 3 different Bolides, and the tubulars were properly glued. The 3 bikes had incidents, only Moscon's issue was filmed.

Enviado desde mi SM-E700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

xml-2277 said:


> Thought I would put together a list of vendors that sell carbon frames, wheels, and other parts. Take note that many of there Chinese companies are trading companies that sell some of the same products under different names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would think some entrepreneur would offer all these under one big site called CheapJunk.com, kind of like Trivago for sketchy frames


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Aadub said:


> Ya it's only a legit product when an American company stamps their name on a Chinese made product..


I'll assume you're either A) 15-years-old or B) working in a field completely removed from anything related to business. 

"Brands" serve a purpose. Do you wear "Shoe" and drive "Car" to "Food Store" to buy "Food Product?" Brands inform and protect the consumer. We know that Honda makes a good car, that Yugo didn't, that Chrysler is somewhere in between. Without brands, every purchase would be a complete gamble. Trek, McDonalds, Apple, Kia... have quality standards - standards they set. If these standards are met consistently, the corresponding reputation (brand) will follow - the consumer is then able to match their needs with the brand that fits their needs and budget. 

So yeah - "stamping" a brand on something does make it better.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

OldZaskar said:


> I'll assume you're either A) 15-years-old or B) working in a field completely removed from anything related to business.
> 
> "Brands" serve a purpose. Do you wear "Shoe" and drive "Car" to "Food Store" to buy "Food Product?" Brands inform and protect the consumer. We know that Honda makes a good car, that Yugo didn't, that Chrysler is somewhere in between. Without brands, every purchase would be a complete gamble. Trek, McDonalds, Apple, Kia... have quality standards - standards they set. If these standards are met consistently, the corresponding reputation (brand) will follow - the consumer is then able to match their needs with the brand that fits their needs and budget.
> 
> So yeah - "stamping" a brand on something does make it better.


Another aspect of that is that when the major brands issue a recall, the word gets out and the customer gets the issue resolved. I wonder how much product from those generic Chinese manufacturers should have been recalled but no one riding them knows it?


----------



## Bill Dobie (Jul 22, 2014)

I clicked on the links. Wow. Very poorly translated. I feel dirty. I bet shipping time is for ever.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Chinese versus Enve rim, which is which?


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> Chinese versus Enve rim, which is which?


I couldn't make it through that video. Was that guy on the quaaludes? Which ended up being which?


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> The wheels you have most likely have not been developed w/ anywhere near the level of R&D and engineering that big name brands provide. Y


You mean like this ?.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwy9pgVcWco

Shimano wheel as as BTW.

And as comment to cxwrench directly, 

You have a personality disorder. Have you ever actually written a reply where you were not in complete dick mode ?. maybe the site needs better moderation, but I do not recall anyone voting you in as substitute moderator. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

OldZaskar said:


> I'll assume you're either A) 15-years-old or B) working in a field completely removed from anything related to business.
> 
> "Brands" serve a purpose. Do you wear "Shoe" and drive "Car" to "Food Store" to buy "Food Product?" Brands inform and protect the consumer. We know that Honda makes a good car, that Yugo didn't, that Chrysler is somewhere in between. Without brands, every purchase would be a complete gamble. Trek, McDonalds, Apple, Kia... have quality standards - standards they set. If these standards are met consistently, the corresponding reputation (brand) will follow - the consumer is then able to match their needs with the brand that fits their needs and budget.
> 
> So yeah - "stamping" a brand on something does make it better.


There are a few of these "chinese" brands on that list that manufacture for USA companies. I bet you are one of those dudes that drives a Lexus rather than a Toyota 'cause the sales dude told you its a better vehicle. 

The way you started your response to my post shows you are a pompous twit who is definitely not as smart as you believe you are.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Aadub said:


> There are a few of these "chinese" brands on that list that manufacture for USA companies. I bet you are one of those dudes that drives a Lexus rather than a Toyota 'cause the sales dude told you its a better vehicle.
> 
> The way you started your response to my post shows you are a pompous twit who is definitely not as smart as you believe you are.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

OP, you may want to read through this thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...-carbon-wheels-photos-355401.html#post5042912


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Steve B. said:


> And as comment to cxwrench directly,
> 
> You have a personality disorder. Have you ever actually written a reply where you were not in complete dick mode ?


Awwww, now, now. CXWrench may seem harsh at times, but when you get to know him well, he's just a soft cuddly bunny who simply has no tolerance for people who post on topics that have been covered repeatedly in other posts and stickies or who post in the wrong section. Just give him a nice back rub and you will be his best friend forever.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Aadub said:


> There are a few of these "chinese" brands on that list that manufacture for USA companies. I bet you are one of those dudes that drives a Lexus rather than a Toyota 'cause the sales dude told you its a better vehicle.
> 
> The way you started your response to my post shows you are a pompous twit who is definitely not as smart as you believe you are.


I am CERTAIN my expensive US branded carbon frame was made in a factory in China. I'd be shocked if that factory doesn't also make other frame brands I'm familiar with and some I'm not. But as Foghorn Leghorn eluded - you've missed the point. The company who contracted with that Chinese manufacturer - Scott in my case - had a set of specs. They shared those specs with the Chinese factory. They reviewed those specs with the Chinese factory. The Chinese factory made the frame... to the those specs. Scott inspected the frame - making sure it was made to their specs. I then bought that frame... knowing it was made to a set of specs that a group of reputable engineers created, shared, explained, inspected and verified. I've got 45,000 miles on that frame. Good specs. 

Without that pesky US brand slapping a damn brand on it and jacking up the price, well... I'd be left hoping those nice people in that Chinese factory took it upon themselves to make the best frame they could. 

- Pompous Twit


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Awwww, now, now. CXWrench may seem harsh at times, but when you get to know him well, he's just a soft cuddly bunny who simply has no tolerance for people who post on topics that have been covered repeatedly in other posts and stickies or who post in the wrong section. Just give him a nice back rub and you will be his best friend forever.


You guys (er, him) seem to fail to understand that the repeated threads and mispostings and all comprise the majority of the new postings on this completely deadend website. 

It's ironic that he continually *****es about the only thing that gives him a platform to actually continue *****ing.


----------

